# The Christian Statesman?



## NaphtaliPress (Sep 7, 2008)

Is _The Christian Statesman_ still published; the website that Google yields is dead.


----------



## toddpedlar (Sep 7, 2008)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Is _The Christian Statesman_ still published; the website that Google yields is dead.



Last issue I got was at least six months ago (and it was about six months behind schedule - i.e. I received, I think, something like the October/November 2007 issue in March or April of this year). They seem to be having real problems - and I imagine might be defunct sometime in the near future.


----------



## Ivan (Sep 7, 2008)

Does that mean there are no longer any Christian statesman?


----------



## dcomin (Sep 7, 2008)

The Christian Statesman is currently without an editor. The National Reform Association has not disbanded. The web site had some technical difficulties recently, due to a hacker. I don't know what the plans are for getting it back online. I have been approached by an NRA board member and asked to consider serving as Editor of The Christian Statesman. I have not yet decided if it is something I'm willing or able to take on at this point.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks Doug. Sorry to hear of the troubles they are having. As far as editing; that's a difficult proposition. A publication schedule can run your life!


dcomin said:


> The Christian Statesman is currently without an editor. The National Reform Association has not disbanded. The web site had some technical difficulties recently, due to a hacker. I don't know what the plans are for getting it back online. I have been approached by an NRA board member and asked to consider serving as Editor of The Christian Statesman. I have not yet decided if it is something I'm willing or able to take on at this point.


----------



## R Harris (Sep 8, 2008)

Having been a former board member of the NRA, this is a subject that pains me greatly. To think that an organization such as this which has had some major influence in American politics from 1870 - 1930 is in such dire straits is very sad. There have been many great men of the faith who have been on the board of the NRA, and to think that the NRA had sunk to such low depths that even I would be on it is very disturbing and sad indeed.

I was thinking of sending an email to John Fielding to find out what was going on. I am sure not having sufficient funds and articles to get the _Statesman_ out has been the problem. Ever since I have been associated with the National Reform Association (1992), it seems as though we have only had enough funding to run about 1 month.

There is a new Executive Director (Jim is the first name, can't think of his last), but I have no idea what he is doing.

We need to _seriously_ pray for the NRA; it has been a unique ministry and blessing to the Church since 1863. While God can lift up or bring down any ministry He pleases to, I have never understood why he would not bestow blessings upon an organization which serves as its primary purpose to press the crown rights of His Son when 99% of the "Church" shuns any such notion.


----------



## CDM (Sep 8, 2008)

R Harris said:


> [...]
> 
> We need to _seriously_ pray for the NRA; it has been a unique ministry and blessing to the Church since 1863. While God can lift up or bring down any ministry He pleases to, *I have never understood why he would not bestow blessings upon an organization which serves as its primary purpose to press the crown rights of His Son when 99% of the "Church" shuns any such notion.*



Could it be, this may be an indication of God's impending wrath to be poured out upon this country?


----------

